# schwarzer Pullover in Docma



## Boromir (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

vielleicht können sich noch einige von euch an das Thema mit dem schwarzen Pullover erinnern(Schwarz zu Weiß.Dieses Thema wurde in der neusten Docma aufgegriffen und erklärt.

Nur so zur Info

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## da_Dj (14. Dezember 2005)

Hehe da gabs aber auch kaum brauchbare Erebnisse damals  Aber wenn man es so sieht, könnte man jeden Monat auf Docma und zig andere Magazine hinweisen dir irgend ein Problem aufgreifen, dass hier mal besprochen wurde


----------



## Vale-Feil (14. Dezember 2005)

wollte den gleichen Threat aufmachen :-(


----------



## da_Dj (14. Dezember 2005)

Threat? Stellt das für dich wirklich eine Bedrohung dar?  Ich finde Threa*d* doch weitaus passender


----------



## hotschen (14. Dezember 2005)

Interessanter als so eine Diskussion fände ich das Ergebnis bei Anwendung auf den Pullover von damals. Hab die Docma nicht, sonst würd ich mich selber mal dran versuchen.


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. Dezember 2005)

Einfach nach "Pullover" suchen: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials214227.html


----------



## hotschen (15. Dezember 2005)

Naja....meinte eigentlich das umfärben nach der "Docma-Methode". Den Thread von damals kenn ich noch.


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. Dezember 2005)

Achso, du meintest "nur" das Beispiel aus dem alten Thread ... kleines Missverständnis.


----------

